# appli stockage documents sur telephone



## jeangarns (13 Février 2016)

bonjour,

existe t'il une appli de stockage de documents (pdf/doc...) qui permette de sauvegarder les fichiers joints sur le tel et non uniquement sur un cloud.

tout nouveau sur ios, j ai pour l'instant enregistré un pdf sur "ibook", mais impossible de le renvoyer par mail ou d'en faire quoi que se soit après.

merci pour vos retours


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2016)

GoodReader permet de faire ça. C'est LE logiciel a installer sur un iPad si on veut étre productif.


----------



## jeangarns (13 Février 2016)

ok gwen, merci je regarde ça


----------



## jeangarns (13 Février 2016)

pecab gwen comme on dirait chez moi, pile ce qu'il fallait


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Février 2016)

Tu as aussi Documents et FilesBrowser. GoodReader est un peu ancien comme design. Ils ont promis une belle mise à jour. Pour ma part, j'utilise Dropbox. En sauvegardant les fichiers importants en tant que favoris.


----------



## lineakd (20 Février 2016)

@Bruno de Malaisie, en espérant que la prochaine màj permette l'accès aux fichiers sur un ordi ou un serveur sans avoir à les télécharger sur l'app goodreader comme le fait filebrowser. Ainsi que l'accès à certains périphériques (comme les clés usb lightning) mais pour cela il faudra attendre une ouverture de chez apple sur leur ios.


----------



## nicolaas-1300818 (5 Mars 2016)

jeangarns a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> existe t'il une appli de stockage de documents (pdf/doc...) qui permette de sauvegarder les fichiers joints sur le tel et non uniquement sur un cloud.
> 
> ...


télécharge "gmail" non ?


----------

